

PhoneGap on Android - brianleroux
http://blogs.nitobi.com/joe/index.php/2008/10/17/phonegap-now-for-android/
Nitobi hacker Joe Bowser has PhoneGap ported to Android.
======
AndreCharland
sweet!

~~~
davejohnson
android is going to take over the world!

